# Best cigar shops in Michigan?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

As Im always on the lookout for cool B&M shops I'm always like checking out new places. Im always interested in places that have cool HTF stuff too. I live in Metamora and work in Pontiac, I dont mind a little drive though.
A few Ive been to and like:

CFO, Troy and Sterling Heights. This is my primary B&M, its like a candy store I can find just about everything there....just about. Im closer the to troy store and I prefer it, but my schedule doesnt match up with their hours so I end up at the sterling heights store a lot. 

Ive actually had good luck with Smokers Outlets. They have a really good selection and decent sized humidors for a chain shop that caters to more then cigar smokers. Although I havent gotten any from them they have Opuses, Anjeos and even some Ligas. One I was in even had some Illusiones. 

Ive been to Don Yeyo in Dearborn and they seem to the the place for Viajes, or at least the ones that dont sell out in a day. Well see if theyre gonna get any of the candellas. Ive only been there once so I dont know what all they get, but they had Satoris and Fifty Fiftys the last time I was there. 

Goodfellas in Rochester had a good selection of Anejos, including Sharks, the last time I was there at good prices. Ive gotten a few from them lol. They have Tats, including Tubos and even a drac that I should pick up.

Im sure there are other places around worth a look. What are your Favorites? What do that have?


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Last time I was in Smoky's in Livonia they had a *very* nice selection. And the help wasn't too hard on the eyes either. :smokin:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Last time I was in Smoky's in Livonia they had a *very* nice selection. And the help wasn't too hard on the eyes either. :smokin:


Nice.

Any been to La Casa De La Habana downtown? Is it worth the drive?

what about JR in southfield?


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I've driven past La Casa on the way to lunch last time I was in town but did not stop in, looked like they had a lot of cigars in there but cannot say what. I might stop in next time.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

La casa is a pretty decent place to smoke, but you're not going to find any LE's there. It's usually just the regular suspects and the prices tend to be on the higher side of things. 

In general though I don't find a lot of places in michigan carrying too many htf cigars just run of the mill stuff$


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> I've driven past La Casa on the way to lunch last time I was in town but did not stop in, looked like they had a lot of cigars in there but cannot say what. I might stop in next time.


Yeah one of these days Ill drive down to check it out, but its a bit of a haul for me from where Im at.

There gotta be some other places with cool stuff. Maybe I found all the good places.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> La casa is a pretty decent place to smoke, but you're not going to find any LE's there. It's usually just the regular suspects and the prices tend to be on the higher side of things.
> 
> In general though I don't find a lot of places in michigan carrying too many htf cigars just run of the mill stuff$


Yeah Ive found spriklings. A few here a few there.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I haven't checked out many shops but if you are ever in Grand Rapids area Indian tobacco traders has some decent prices and a nice lounge. They also have someone there that rolls cigars, bought one of them but haven't tried it yet. They are right off of I 131. Then if you are actually in downtown GR then there is Buffalo tobacco traders. They have a huge selection but a lot of their prices seem high to me. There website says they have a new smoking lounge but i didn't have a chance to check it out, maybe next week.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

You have seemed to hit all the major shops in Michigan. I used to cover Michigan and Indiana 3 or so years ago and opened up accounts with all of the major shops. I then switched territories and hired a replacement for me about a year and a half ago. Since I've been gone, there have been a handful of new shops that have opened up. I still find myself frequenting all of the ones you've mentioned though. I'll be through Michigan shops Monday and Tuesday next week. May end our night at either CFO Sterling Heights or Churchills Cigar Bar in West Bloomfield (this one wasn't mentioned above, definitely check it out!). If your around Monday night and want to meet up for a smoke, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Ive been to Don Yeyo in Dearborn and they seem to the the place for Viajes, or at least the ones that dont sell out in a day. Well see if theyre gonna get any of the candellas. Ive only been there once so I dont know what all they get, but they had Satoris and Fifty Fiftys the last time I was there.
> 
> Im sure there are other places around worth a look. What are your Favorites? What do that have?


Don Yeyo also has 2 boxes of Holiday Blend left as well as a few other hidden gems. You just have to ask for them or know where to look.

I'm there pretty much every Monday and Wednesday from 1 till 5:30ish since I have a really long break during my school day.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Stubby said:


> Don Yeyo also has 2 boxes of Holiday Blend left as well as a few other hidden gems. You just have to ask for them or know where to look.
> 
> I'm there pretty much every Monday and Wednesday from 1 till 5:30ish since I have a really long break during my school day.


When do you usually get there? I'll be there Monday, probably around noonish. Will have some unreleased stuff (Cain F Lancero's and more) that I'll be handing out to those I see.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Man you are totally killing me. I would stop up but I'm in cali this week on business. I've been waiting for a Oliva event to attend locally... Oh well next time!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

BengalMan said:


> When do you usually get there? I'll be there Monday, probably around noonish. Will have some unreleased stuff (Cain F Lancero's and more) that I'll be handing out to those I see.


This Monday I will not be there since it is Spring Break and I will be out in Kalamazoo.

During school, I'm there from 1 till 5:30 on Mondays.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Oooh...too bad...Monday sounds like a good day for a road trip!

I don't make it down the Detroit way too often, but I did make it to CFO in Sterling Heights last fall and really liked it. We didn't have much time there since it was a Friday evening after work but we liked it enough to want to come down on a Friday or Saturday afternoon.

We have only two respectable B&Ms in the Lansing area. One is in downtown East Lansing and has been a fixture for 50 years. It's Campbell's Smoke Shop and they do have some good premiums and occasionally perhaps some HTF smokes...but I really don't pay a lot of attention to HTFs to really know. The other place is in Okemos right off of the exit on 96 called Corona Smoke Shop. They are about a 10 minute drive for me and I love the place. Great smoking lounge and nice selection. Not sure about HTFs here again, but they have a full selection of Tats and other premiums.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

carpenter said:


> There website says they have a new smoking lounge but i didn't have a chance to check it out, maybe next week.


Buffalo has a lounge now? Hell, I live a ten-minute walk from there and just found out about it from you.

The last time I was in there, the guys didn't mention it at all...although I was in the Ethiopian restaurant next door a while back, and I could hear pounding and miter saws upstairs, so they might be making it happen.

But Buffalo Tobacco Traders really is a great little shop-the guys behind the counter are friendly, they have a decent selection (lots of Fuente), and the prices aren't bad, especially when they have sales on certain brands. Usually those end up being about 30-50% off.

I remember one time I left my driver's license in there, and didn't realize it. I had been walking around downtown all day and was heading home, when the dude from the shop rides up to me on his bike (they had just closed) and whips out my I.D. I didn't even notice it was missing. That's the kind of service you can only get from little local B&M stores, tobacconists or otherwise. :roll:


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, if you're ever in Bay City, check out Timothy's Tobacco. It's a really nice shop.

They accused a friend of mine and me of stealing once (I wasn't and emptied out my pockets to prove it), but I still go back there every once in a while.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

chu2 said:


> Buffalo has a lounge now? Hell, I live a ten-minute walk from there and just found out about it from you.
> 
> The last time I was in there, the guys didn't mention it at all...although I was in the Ethiopian restaurant next door a while back, and I could hear pounding and miter saws upstairs, so they might be making it happen.
> 
> ...


There website said the smoking room was opening in June of 2010 i think. There prices are awesome if you buy at least 3 sticks because you get the fourth free on most of their cigars. Right now I am working right around the corner from there so that is why I checked it out. If you heard about that building being framed in fairmont square off of hollister that someone set on fire, I am the framer of that building. Finally starting again Monday after having this whole last week off.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

BengalMan said:


> You have seemed to hit all the major shops in Michigan. I used to cover Michigan and Indiana 3 or so years ago and opened up accounts with all of the major shops. I then switched territories and hired a replacement for me about a year and a half ago. Since I've been gone, there have been a handful of new shops that have opened up. I still find myself frequenting all of the ones you've mentioned though. I'll be through Michigan shops Monday and Tuesday next week. May end our night at either CFO Sterling Heights or Churchills Cigar Bar in West Bloomfield (this one wasn't mentioned above, definitely check it out!). If your around Monday night and want to meet up for a smoke, shoot me a PM.


Man Id sure like to, very tempting. but I just dont know if I could make it with me schedule, getting off at 7:30 and then having to be back at work at 9AM. What are you going to be out there? May have to take a raincheck.



BengalMan said:


> When do you usually get there? I'll be there Monday, probably around noonish. Will have some unreleased stuff (Cain F Lancero's and more) that I'll be handing out to those I see.


Those sound very interesting.


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I really like the CFO in Sterling Heights. I just wish they stayed open a bit longer on weekdays since I like to go there to watch a ball game and they close before most games end.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kook said:


> I really like the CFO in Sterling Heights. I just wish they stayed open a bit longer on weekdays since I like to go there to watch a ball game and they close before most games end.


Im the same way with the Troy store, but its even worse. Only opened till 7 during the week, 5 on saturday and closed on sunday. Theyre already closed by the time I get off during the week and by the time I get done with all the stuff I have to do on saturdays theyre generally closed too unless I make it a point to get there. Or it snows lol


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Kook said:


> I really like the CFO in Sterling Heights. I just wish they stayed open a bit longer on weekdays since I like to go there to watch a ball game and they close before most games end.


That was the problem we had when we went there. We couldn't get down there sooner and by the time we got there and browsed a bit, we only had about 20 minutes to smoke. We finished out in the parking lot. We talked about taking a Friday afternoon off of work sometime and heading down but I'm not sure when that will happen...


----------



## Ace7682 (Mar 1, 2011)

When in the Lansing area I stop at The Corona Smoke Shop at Jolly and Okemos Rd.s but they are only open until 7 Friday and Saturday, no sundays. Just expanded their lounge area, always friendly, they also have stores in Jackson, Battle Creek and Albion thogh I've never been to those.

Prohibition 333 Cigar Shop in Flint on Austin PWY are open until 8 on Saturdays same on Fridays, no Sundays. New location , The Saturday guy is cool, small humi, small sitting area, nice lounge in back but it's private $500 a yr to sit back there.


Casa De Cuba- Smokers Kastle on Center Rd. Flint, 9-8 Mon - Fri and 11-5 Sundays, Jay is the owner, knows cigars, has great suggestions, nice lounge area.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Ace7682 said:


> When in the Lansing area I stop at The Corona Smoke Shop at Jolly and Okemos Rd.s but they are only open until 7 Friday and Saturday, no sundays. Just expanded their lounge area, always friendly, they also have stores in Jackson, Battle Creek and Albion thogh I've never been to those.


Yup, that's my place! I love that place and it's only 10 minutes from my house. They actually are open until 8 on Fridays (and I think Saturdays) and are open until 5 on Sundays. They have a Friday night crew that gathers there that pretty much is the reason they had to expand the lounge. I've only been on one or two occasions, but they're a good group and I'd love to go more often.


----------



## Ace7682 (Mar 1, 2011)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Yup, that's my place! I love that place and it's only 10 minutes from my house. They actually are open until 8 on Fridays (and I think Saturdays) and are open until 5 on Sundays. They have a Friday night crew that gathers there that pretty much is the reason they had to expand the lounge. I've only been on one or two occasions, but they're a good group and I'd love to go more often.


Open until 8 and open on Sundays, that is sweet, the expanded lounge is very nice, hope to see you there sometime.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Ace7682 said:


> Open until 8 and open on Sundays, that is sweet, the expanded lounge is very nice, hope to see you there sometime.


Indeed. If you know in advance that you are going to go there, let me know and I'll see if I can skip over there for a while.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Ace7682 said:


> When in the Lansing area I stop at The Corona Smoke Shop at Jolly and Okemos Rd.s


Huh, I sometimes work out in that area and drive right by it, never new it was there. Hopefully I can work in Lansing again soon so I can check it out. Thanks for the info


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

carpenter said:


> Huh, I sometimes work out in that area and drive right by it, never new it was there. Hopefully I can work in Lansing again soon so I can check it out. Thanks for the info


And when you do, give us a holler.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> And when you do, give us a holler.


I for sure will, I actually built some houses right down the road on Jolly and some down the road about 10 min. off Tuttle. So it looks like i found a new place to go during lunch when I am there.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

carpenter said:


> I for sure will, I actually built some houses right down the road on Jolly and some down the road about 10 min. off Tuttle. So it looks like i found a new place to go during lunch when I am there.


Yeah, man...and there are plenty of quickie food stops around there (fast food if you like, Subway or delis if you prefer something quick but healthier) so you can bring some food in there, sit down and enjoy a good smoke with your lunch.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish I knew about some of these. I just moved from Novi. I just went to the herpa-derp shop down the road off of Beck/Pontiac.


----------



## Ace7682 (Mar 1, 2011)

I will let you know when I'm in the area guys!

Carpenter, I was working over in the south west Lansing Holt area last year from Feb. to Aug. and would take Jolly Rd. home and it wasn't until June while stopped at the light at Jolly and Okemos that I looked over and saw the cigar sign, great little shop!


----------

